# Some nice exotics (not dial up friendly)



## Kali7 (Mar 6, 2007)

These are all legally kept in a zoo, so no-one start acting like a silly teenager....

two friendly boa constrictors coming out to say hullo:







my favourite, the sailfin lizard:






Rachel the reticulated python:






psycho pacific python:






white lipped frogs






2 year old anaconda






African horned chameleon


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 6, 2007)

They are just lovely, great photos.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 6, 2007)

Someones getting hands on at Taronga. Great pics.


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks, here are a few more:

female retic hiding at the back of her enclosure






the male retic (not nearly as pretty)






one very friendly kimodo






chameleon going walk-about






another boa coming to say hullo






one hiding eyelash viper


----------



## bylo (Mar 6, 2007)

great picks .
do you have more of the sailfin lizard


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2007)

Coool pics...is the Kimodo really friendly?


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Earthling said:


> Coool pics...is the Kimodo really friendly?



yes, as long as you don't have a spec of food or food smell, then he's pattable.


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 6, 2007)

bylo said:


> great picks .
> do you have more of the sailfin lizard



yep:


----------



## Hickson (Mar 6, 2007)

Kali7 said:


> my favourite, the sailfin lizard:



I always found them to be a little ugly looking......



Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic piccies! I love the Chameleons!


----------



## Deano (Mar 6, 2007)

Great pics.........


----------



## Retic (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice exotics ?? Wash your mouth out ;-)


----------



## -Peter (Mar 6, 2007)

Kali7 said:


> yes, as long as you don't have a spec of food or food smell, then he's pattable.


or wear white socks


----------



## kelly (Mar 6, 2007)

Kali7 said:


> one very friendly kimodo


 
Oh yeah he looks like he's in such a happy mood haha.

I love the retics


----------



## NCHERPS (Mar 6, 2007)

That Pacific island boa is just being friendly !
Did he draw blood? lol


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 6, 2007)

INteresting looking reptiles. Nice .


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Mar 6, 2007)

Great Pics!, Loving The Komodo!


----------



## pugsly (Mar 6, 2007)

Didn't I tell you not to put the photos of my collection on the internet!! Geezus!!


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 6, 2007)

wow thanks for sharing!


----------



## Retic (Mar 6, 2007)

Komodo's are big softies ;-)


----------



## horsenz (Mar 6, 2007)

great photos thanx for sharing.


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 7, 2007)

NCHERPS said:


> That Pacific island boa is just being friendly !
> Did he draw blood? lol



always. and no such thing as a friendly pacific, they are all arch demons.

the only way to keep one still long enough to take a photo, is to let him bite you. only then is he happy - until he realises you are not dead, then he's miserable again.


----------



## PhilK (Mar 7, 2007)

Sailfin is just great. Love the big back feet.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah love sailfins!!!


----------



## MannyM (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh what I would give for a chameleon. Love those quirky things.


----------



## JKretzs613 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

Great pics!! The sailfin lizard is so pretty! I love that komodo too.

Tracie


----------



## GraftonChic (Mar 17, 2007)

oohhhh I love the sailfin lizard...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## shane2483 (Mar 17, 2007)

Kali7 said:


> always. and no such thing as a friendly pacific, they are all arch demons.
> 
> the only way to keep one still long enough to take a photo, is to let him bite you. only then is he happy - until he realises you are not dead, then he's miserable again.




hahah i like the sounds of him 
sounds like me 
except i dont bite



awsome pics!


----------



## jamesr (Mar 18, 2007)

great pics 
great reptiles
but hmmm not in australia


----------



## SnakeLover(coastals) (Mar 18, 2007)

love the reticulated python it a very nice snake


----------

